# Udělala to až včera.



## Linni

Jak byste přeložili tyto věty do AJ?

1) "Udělala to až včera."

She hadn't done (nebo didn't do?) it until/till yesterday.

Je nějaký rozdíl v použití till a until?


2) Má se to odevzdat teprve 12. ledna.


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Jak byste přeložili tyto věty do AJ?
> 
> 1) "Udělala to až včera."
> 
> She hadn't done (nebo didn't do?) it until/till yesterday.


Správnější je hadn't, ale určitě by mě nepřekvapilo didn't.
Jinak: She only did it yesterday.


> Je nějaký rozdíl v použití till a until?


Ne. English Only pro Tebe musí být hotová pokladnice. 


> 2) Má se to odevzdat teprve 12. ledna.


It needn't be delivered until January 12. (= i kdykoli předtím)
It only has to be turned in on January 12.

Jana


----------



## werrr

Linni said:


> 2) Má se to odevzdat teprve 12. ledna.


Deadline is January 12.


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> Správnější je hadn't, ale určitě by mě nepřekvapilo didn't.
> Jinak: She only did it yesterday.
> Ne. English Only pro Tebe musí být hotová pokladnice.
> It needn't be delivered until January 12. (= i kdykoli předtím)
> It only has to be turned on January 12.
> 
> Jana


 
Deliver a turn... obě mohou být použita i pro odevzdání např. nějaké seminární práce nebo něčeho podobného?


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Deliver a turn... obě mohou být použita i pro odevzdání např. nějaké seminární práce nebo něčeho podobného?


Pro seminární práci "turn in" (v posledním příspěvku jsem to zapomněla napsat, omlouvám se), "hand in" nebo "submit".

Jana


----------

